# Irwin County



## Rabbit Runner (Jul 2, 2006)

HOT and  very little rain.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jul 15, 2006)

Still no rain, i have started to see deer out in the peanut fields late in the afternoons. a lot of ponds and creeks are going dry around here.


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 15, 2006)

Rabbit - know what you mean about no rain. We have had squat around my place for the last 3 months. I have also started to see deer in the peanut fields as well. My wife saw 6 does and a 6 point in velvet in our field by the house around mid day on Thursday.

The corn and cotton is burnt up but somehow the peanuts are looking fairly decent. We just got a 10 minute sprinkle that ought to keep the dust down for about 4 hours. Cattle farmers are feeding hay cause the pastures are about burnt up.

I think we have had around 30 days out of the last 40 or so with highs in the mid to upper 90's.

Ponds and creeks are about dried up if not dry already. What we need is a nice little tropical system to sit right off the gulf and give us about 2-3 days of steady rain.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jul 16, 2006)

Rain, we have RAIN here in waterloo.


----------

